# new to plowsite



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

been on this site for a while now, just registered 2 days ago!! learned alot reading all the forum ! every body does a great job keeping this site very help full. I have been plowing for over 30yrs now! still like to hear what other people think, and there ideas. anyone looking subs ?? warren county.N.J. or around Pocono's, p.a. Thanks Campi !! LET IT SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

I JUST REGISTERED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO! THIS SITE IS GREAT! WE DO SNOWPLOWING IN THE MORGANTOWN, WV AREA. THIS YEAR WE EXTENDED OUT TO THE MOUNT MORRIS, PA AND THE WAYNESBURG, PA AREAS. YEP...I AGREE WITH YOU...
LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome Blizzard Buster... see ya tomorrow @ work.. Joe


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLIZZARD BUSTER _
> *I JUST REGISTERED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO! THIS SITE IS GREAT! WE DO SNOWPLOWING IN THE MORGANTOWN, WV AREA. THIS YEAR WE EXTENDED OUT TO THE MOUNT MORRIS, PA AND THE WAYNESBURG, PA AREAS. YEP...I AGREE WITH YOU...
> LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Welcome to Plowsite.:waving: 
Take your caps off.


----------

